# Puppy Swallowed Puffy Scrunchy



## The_Peppercorn (Feb 5, 2018)

I'm sure you've gotten this post plenty of times before, but I'm new here and haven't seen one in the exact scenario. My almost 6 month-old puppy, Toby, swallowed 2 of my brother's girlfriend's hair ties when they were watching him.
I only found out after, when it was too late to induce vomiting and I don't know what kind of hair tie they were though I can only assume they were the puffy, scrunchy ones. He's about 31 lbs. and he has been eating and drinking, though without gusto; and going to the bathroom.
Otherwise he doesn't seem to be in pain or discomfort, but it's been around 2-3 days since he ate them and there's no sign of them in the yard. Is there anything I can do besides wait and check his poop? I've been putting olive oil in his food and giving him water, and we have a vet appointment scheduled for the weekend.


----------



## hahuston (Jul 5, 2017)

Can you get him in sooner than the weekend? Definitelty keep him hydrated and watch those bowel movements. Watch his condition closely. My 7 month old swallowed a toddler sock about 3 1/2 weeks ago and it had to be surgically removed 3 weeks ago. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Peppercorn (Feb 5, 2018)

I could try, but my ability to bring him to the vet relies on my mother's work schedule because I can't drive.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I would recommend getting into your vet asap - an obstruction can kill live cells in the intestines. Your vet should do barium xrays to see where they are located and if it's causing a blockage. If it's reached the colon, it usually will pass. This is actually pretty serious and I'm surprised your brother didn't tell you right away.


----------



## hahuston (Jul 5, 2017)

The_Peppercorn said:


> I could try, but my ability to bring him to the vet relies on my mother's work schedule because I can't drive.


If he stops eating or drinking or starts acting lethargic, he's got to be taken in sooner. Keep in contact with the vet. If in doubt, call.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hahuston (Jul 5, 2017)

Ultimately, I totally agree with Jennretz. Blockages can cause a dog to decline so fast! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

The_Peppercorn said:


> I'm sure you've gotten this post plenty of times before, but I'm new here and haven't seen one in the exact scenario. My almost 6 month-old puppy, Toby, swallowed 2 of my brother's girlfriend's hair ties when they were watching him.
> I only found out after, when it was too late to induce vomiting and I don't know what kind of hair tie they were though I can only assume they were the puffy, scrunchy ones. He's about 31 lbs. and he has been eating and drinking, though without gusto; and going to the bathroom.
> Otherwise he doesn't seem to be in pain or discomfort, but it's been around 2-3 days since he ate them and there's no sign of them in the yard. Is there anything I can do besides wait and check his poop? I've been putting olive oil in his food and giving him water, and we have a vet appointment scheduled for the weekend.


A. you need to know what kind of hair tie. Call and ask. Are they certain he swallowed them?
B. Did he eat w gusto prior to this?
C. Fabric can be quite problematic... any vomit at all? Any less than stellar poops? Don't expect to see the hair ties, you are going to need to dissect the poops till you find them.


----------



## The_Peppercorn (Feb 5, 2018)

A. I assume the type of scrunchy he swallowed is similar to the one that she gave me a while back, and they watched him swallow it (and didn't do anything to stop it for some unfathomable reason!).
B. He began eating with gusto again after a change in location of his bowl, and now eats normally without issues.
C. He hasn't vomited or shown signs of distress, and he poops regularly, though his poops are a little more watery than normal.


----------



## Nate83 (Jul 13, 2017)

I am a guy but doesnt a scrunchy have a hole, if it is postioned just right it will not block anything right away. However with him eating there is a chance it would move and cause issues i would 100% go to the vet and get either a xray or a ultrasound to be 100% sure.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Nate is right. My guy had a partial obstruction due to fabric. Fabric is the most dangerous thing they can eat.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hahuston (Jul 5, 2017)

Nate83 said:


> I am a guy but doesnt a scrunchy have a hole, if it is postioned just right it will not block anything right away. However with him eating there is a chance it would move and cause issues i would 100% go to the vet and get either a xray or a ultrasound to be 100% sure.


It can still get worked into a ball...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Peppercorn (Feb 5, 2018)

I'll definitely get him in as soon as possible!


----------



## The_Peppercorn (Feb 5, 2018)

So, after interrogating my brother, he revealed that Toby only ate one scrunchy, that was more like the elastic hair ties and about the size of a half dollar. Why he didn't think to tell me this before, I'll never know.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

The_Peppercorn said:


> So, after interrogating my brother, he revealed that Toby only ate one scrunchy, that was more like the elastic hair ties and about the size of a half dollar. Why he didn't think to tell me this before, I'll never know.




That still can create issues, not to alarm you. Are you sure your brother is being truthful (ie , did the pup actually eat anything)? Where is your mom in all of this? I’m not sure how old you are, but you mentioned needing your mom to drive. If the pup did ingest something it could be very serious.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

And have you looked into the poops produced in the last couple of days since pup ate the scrunchy?

It can be so serious- like, life threatening - your brother needs a sit down talking to about the dangers of letting a puppy eat things. I would worry a little less about a hair elastic but not so little less that I wouldn't be going through the poop and also going to the vet's.


----------



## The_Peppercorn (Feb 5, 2018)

We've been checking his poops every day since then, it happened on Saturday evening. I'm 18, but due to eye problems, I can't drive legally and have to depend on my mom and we're seeing if we can move the vet appointment up sooner. I'm pressing my brother to get to the bottom of it all, but he's adamant it was one small tie.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

This is serious, this could kill him. Elastic band wrapped up in the intestines will kill the intestines, then he dies. This is not a wait and see scenario. He needs to go to the vet YESTERDAY.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

The_Peppercorn said:


> We've been checking his poops every day since then, it happened on Saturday evening. I'm 18, but due to eye problems, I can't drive legally and have to depend on my mom and we're seeing if we can move the vet appointment up sooner. I'm pressing my brother to get to the bottom of it all, but he's adamant it was one small tie.




Any chance you could uber it or call a taxi? Friend? I would take him to evet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hahuston (Jul 5, 2017)

How is your puppy doing?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Peppercorn (Feb 5, 2018)

We found the remains of it the other day, but followed up at the vet anyway. He said not to worry too much as long as he was still eating, drinking, and doing his business regularly.


----------



## hahuston (Jul 5, 2017)

The_Peppercorn said:


> We found the remains of it the other day, but followed up at the vet anyway. He said not to worry too much as long as he was still eating, drinking, and doing his business regularly.


That is great news! I'm so happy you had a good outcome. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I hope someone like your mom had a serious conversation with your brother. He was completely irresponsible.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Peppercorn (Feb 5, 2018)

Unfortunately I had to be the one to give the serious talk. I love my brother, but his room is literally a puppy death trap if you're not watching him like a hawk. This'll be the last time I leave Toby in his care for a long while.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

hahuston said:


> That is great news! I'm so happy you had a good outcome.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Pun intended?
I am glad to hear everything is ok.


----------



## hahuston (Jul 5, 2017)

cwag said:


> Pun intended?
> I am glad to hear everything is ok.


Given our recent experience with Asher's love of socks and subsequent surgery, I'm going to lie a little and say YES! Pun totally intended. Lol!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

The_Peppercorn said:


> Unfortunately I had to be the one to give the serious talk. I love my brother, but his room is literally a puppy death trap if you're not watching him like a hawk. This'll be the last time I leave Toby in his care for a long while.




That’s a good idea. If you aren’t already crate training I would recommend it. You got lucky this time...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

